# Would These Tubes Work?



## rabid_jackalope (Jan 6, 2012)

I came across this rubber at a local store, and was wondering if it would be an acceptable band material. thoughts?

www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,43838,47843&p=31159


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Don't see why not. Most if not all surgical tubing is pure latex.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow! thats not a bad price either. I bought some for my Grandson at lowes, it was almost $2 a foot. I think it was 1/4 however. He likes it fine.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That is a pretty good price. If it's natural latex in that size it should be pretty zippy! You can really stretch that kind of tube.


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

No one has mentioned McMaster-Carr for some time

http://www.mcmaster....-tubing/=frtvtr

73 cents per foot for 25 feet or more. 25 feet would be $18.25 plus Shipping. They do not tell you what the shipping cost will be until they actually ship your order. My last order was for some latex sheeting and the shipping was $6.48.


----------



## rabid_jackalope (Jan 6, 2012)

M_J said:


> That is a pretty good price. If it's natural latex in that size it should be pretty zippy! You can really stretch that kind of tube.


It says they're made of "natural rubber". The only thing I don't like about Lee Valley is that they describe the product, but don't put the brand name or other information on the website.

Another concern I have is how strong it's going to be - is there a standard way to double or triple tubes on a slingshot?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

rabid_jackalope said:


> That is a pretty good price. If it's natural latex in that size it should be pretty zippy! You can really stretch that kind of tube.


It says they're made of "natural rubber". The only thing I don't like about Lee Valley is that they describe the product, but don't put the brand name or other information on the website.

Another concern I have is how strong it's going to be - is there a standard way to double or triple tubes on a slingshot?
[/quote]
I wouldn't worry too much until you try it. I would bet that this stuff, if it's anything like what they sell at Home Depot, will handle up to 1/2" steel or .44 cal lead just fine.


----------

